# Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland



## _seabass_hunter (28. Februar 2015)

Hat den schon jemand dort ein der Fische fangen können?
Rein theoretisch müßte das doch möglich sein.?
Ich Persönlich hatte noch nie einen dran, aber ein Holländer hat mal erzählt das er vor Jahren welche gefangen hat?
Ob es stimmt ??|kopfkrat
Wie sind eure Erfahrung?


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

In Zeeland nicht, aber im europort habe ich beim Wolfsbarschangeln mit Streamern schon Meerforellen und sogar eine Regenbogenforelle als Beifang gehabt.
Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

Zur welcher Zeit war es ?
Die fische haben 3 Möglichkeitenin den Waal aufzusteigen.
Nur welchen weg "wandern" die fische?
Gibt es im Netz infos dies bezüglich?


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (1. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe dich die Mefos im Sommer gefangen und die Regenbogenforelle im späten Sommer.
Zu den genauen Stellen möchte ich im Netz keine Infos verbreiten.
Im Blog von dyckers.com tauchten auch schon ein paar Mefos als Beifang beim Wolfsbarschfischen auf.
Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

Ich habe mal eine kapitale Mefo beim Hornieangeln auf Köfi gefangen. War allerdings außerhalb des genannten Gebietes.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

Bin ab ende März wieder vor Ort und wollte es dort mal versuchen?
Da es noch keine Wolfsbarsche geben wir , konnte das eine altenative sein.
Nur leider finde ich nichts darüber im Netz.
Also bin ich für jeden tip dankbar. |wavey:#h


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (1. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

Schau mal hier rein.
http://www.dyckers.com/blog/category/seatrout-zeeforel/
Viele der touren, über die dort geschrieben wird, fanden an der ostsee statt, aber einige der Fänge sind auch aus den Niederlanden.
Vielleicht hilft dir das ja ein wenig weiter.
Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## _seabass_hunter (1. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

Danke ,das ist doch schonmal ein Anfang


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

Hat den sonst keiner etwas "gehört"|bigeyes


----------



## Weißtanne (10. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

Ich möchte nicht als Besserwisser  rüberkommen ,aber bedenke dass die genannten Fischarten ganzjährig geschont sind und daher das gezielte Beangeln darauf nicht erlaubt ist,darum findest du auch so wenig Infos darüber.
Vor vielen Jahren wurden  im Veersen Meer u.a.Mefos ausgesetzt,die nach der Öffnung des Gewässers zur Oosterschelde auch dahin abgezogen sind,und somit dort gefangen wurden.


----------



## Saarsprung (10. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

Hallo,

Wie ist die Meerforelle an Hollands Küsten ganzjährig geschützt?

Davon habe ich noch nichts mitbekomme, bin aber neu in dem Thema..

Kann das noch wer bestätigen?

Danke
Thomas


----------



## u-see fischer (10. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> ....Wie ist die Meerforelle an Hollands Küsten ganzjährig geschützt?....




Ja, ist sie: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm runter scrollen zu den geschonten Fischarten.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

*Für Lachs und Meerforelle gilt eine Rücksetzverpflichtung in den niederländischen Binnengewässern und in der 12-Meilenzone vor der Küste* (Staatsblad Nr. 165, 2000). Gleiches gilt laut EU-Verordnung (EG Nr. 894/97) auch für den Fang in der Zone von 12 bis 200 Meilen vor der Küste.


----------



## esgof (22. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Bin ab ende März wieder vor Ort und wollte es dort mal versuchen?
> Da es noch keine Wolfsbarsche geben wir , konnte das eine altenative sein.
> Nur leider finde ich nichts darüber im Netz.
> Also bin ich für jeden tip dankbar. |wavey:#h




moin
das es jetzt oder im winter keine wb in holland gibt halte ich für ein gerücht.
das stimmt nicht wirklich wenn man weiss wo und es dort auch erlaubt ist fängt man noch wb.
in irgend ein holländischen seite ist im moment sogar ein junger mann mit einem schönen barsch den er im märz in rotterdamm jetzt gefangen hat.
bin auch ende märz da und werde hier und da falls es die zeit erlaubt es aus probieren.
mfg esgof


----------



## esgof (22. März 2015)

*AW: Meerforelle Lachs an der Küste Hollands Zeeland*

und 
wenn umbedingt in holland auf mefo gehen willst versuchs im lauwersmeer da wurden tausende ausgesetzt und die holländer fischen selber drauf.
mfg esgof


----------

